# awesome customers and cool knives



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

Today, i had the pleasure of sharpening such cool knives (on average over $1k a piece)... hattori KD, Kramer, Rader, Carter, a few really cool honyaki pieces, and more... i have such cool customers


----------



## markenki (May 1, 2013)

How did they feel during sharpening? Which was your favorite?


----------



## chuck239 (May 1, 2013)

You never post these things about me!! I will have to stop by and only bring my best. (maybe then you will sell me my other knife.... or at least post pictures of it so I can remember what it looks like. Since you are holding out on me!!)

-Chuck


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

oh yeah... you can have that one now... whenever you're ready. Your are cool too... just today was a huge number of awesome blades...


----------



## chuck239 (May 1, 2013)

I'll just have to bring you more crap to sharpen! Why can I have it now?!? Did the rest come in and you didn't tell me?!?


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

Not yet... But I finally got a bill for it


----------



## NO ChoP! (May 1, 2013)

Ahem, cough cough...pics?


----------



## Bill13 (May 1, 2013)

Agreed, love to see some photos!


----------



## mhlee (May 1, 2013)

chuck239 said:


> I'll just have to bring you more crap to sharpen! Why can I have it now?!? Did the rest come in and you didn't tell me?!?



Where normal people have "lovers' quarrels", Jon has "buyer's quarrels." 

Come on, Chuck. Just kiss and make up, okay?


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 1, 2013)

You post pics of every.single.piece.of.food that gets put in front of you for instagram....but not these knives!?!


----------



## clayton (May 1, 2013)




----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

let me see what i've still got around today


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

A few of the knives still here at the store pre customer pick up


----------



## Deckhand (May 1, 2013)

I love seeing a Hattori KD in the wild.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (May 1, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## mhlee (May 1, 2013)

JBroida said:


> A few of the knives still here at the store pre customer pick up



Have I seen that Usuba before?


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

indeed you have


----------



## Anton (May 1, 2013)

That Deba is gorgeous, only way to describe it


----------

